# What blood tests should I have?



## catkin79

Hi ladies, 

I'm TTC naturally at the moment.  Posted this question in another section of the forum previously but didn't get much response, so hoping you experienced ladies will be able to offer some advice.

I've read a lot of posts about people having different blood tests, at different times and measuring different things.  I'm trying to compile a list of the different blood tests that are used for fertility, so that I can go to my GP and request my levels be checked.  So far, I've come up with the following:

AMH - measures ovarian reserve, can be done any time in cycle
FSH - should be done day 3
LH - should be done day 3
Prolactin - should be done day 3
Progesterone - should be done 7 day after ovulation (day 21 for many people)
thyroid - any time
Estradiol - should be done day 3

Have I missed any?

Thanks xxx


----------



## hoping :)

Hi hun, 

fsh/lh/prolactin are usaully all in one test, on either d2, d3, d4... 

The ov test as u mentioned, and think u mentioned the rest too.

I havent had AMH done, dont think thats always routine.

Other tests (not fertility, but needed to have tx)
-HIV, -Chlymidia, - Rubella.

Also SA's for ur dh if he hasnt already.

Good Luck x x


----------



## catkin79

Thanks ladies. I'm going to see my GP tomorrow so feel well armed with what to request. Thanks for your help! X


----------



## smcwales

I have just recently had the tests done that you have listed but it was day 16 of my cycle.  I was not told that it needed to be done on d2/3/4 does this make a difference?


----------



## catkin79

Hi 

I had them taken on day 36!!  I even questioned my GP as I believe they need to be done on days 2-4 and she insisted that any day was OK.  We'll see - I didn't push it too far as she testing for HCG at the same time and I wanted to know that result ASAP!


----------



## babycrazy

Catkin
It hard to catch right times if you don't have regular cycles.
Short lutheal phase can indicate thyroid problems, ( in your sig)  common along side PCOS,  ask GP to  do THS T4 T3 & ATA , TSH should be to conceive and stay PG ,  1.0 to 2.0mu/L nearer 1.0 either side the better.
NHS guide as normal is 0.3 to 5.5mu/L above 2.0mu/l is to high. Ask  GP for actual reading!.
XX
BC


----------



## smcwales

Thank you all for listing out blood tests.  I am off to my GP today to request the tests.  Today is CD2 so hopefully will get them done tomorrow if not Wednesday.


----------



## catkin79

Good luck! x


----------



## smcwales

I will also be picking up my day21 test results.  What are the normal ranges for the day 21 tests?


----------



## catkin79

I think anything over 30 is indicative of ovulation

X


----------



## smcwales

My day 21 result was 30.8.  I am having Day3 blood tests done tomorrow.


----------



## smcwales

I finally got my blood tests done on the correct day, Day 3 results were LH 2.0 IU/l  FSH 4.9 IU/l  oestradiol 129pmol/l Testosterone 1.7 nmol/l Prolactin 238 mIU/l had other results but have no idea what they are lol.  Can anyone tell me if these results are "normal" or at least okay?


----------



## Ineedhope

Hello Ladies 
Please can someone help I have been reading all night and I am devastated.  I got my blood work done and my Anti Mullerian Hormone, was beyond low 0.07.  Apparently this is close to menopause and I am only 35.  Has anyone had this problem?  We have been trying to conceive for 6 months and this was the result I cannot conceive because of low anti mullerian Hormone.  

I have read up on this on every website I can find but I need to know if any women out there have had this condition and actually conceived?  Every blog I have read ladies have a result of at least 1, imagine my shock to find I am way under 1, at  0.07.  I have no children and worked hard now I am ready to start a family and this happens. 
Please can anyone tell me if they have had treatment for this and what it was? Did it work? What was the outcome. 

Wishing you all the best 
xx


----------

